# Yet another Portfolio Website



## Hermineko (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello all! I wanted to see the responses to this website I've been working on for my portfolio. I'm planning on applying to grad school here shortly so I need some feedback!

KBanton Designs

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## briancon7 (Oct 13, 2010)

As a whole I really liked it. I think that the lobby hero was out of place with the rest of the design pictures though.


----------



## avkid (Oct 13, 2010)

The website is very cool.
If you had your own domain and the wix.com logo wasn't everywhere it would look a lot more professional.

There are some problems with your resume however.
Page 2 is completely blank, and the file name is

> Kristina%20Banton%20Resume%2010-11-2010.pdf


----------



## MarshallPope (Oct 13, 2010)

I really like it. A couple of things that I notice (as a graphic design major):

There are too many fonts. You've got the fairy-esque font in the top bar which (to me) doesn't really agree with the bold sans-serif typeface you are using for a lot of the text. Then, on top of that, you've got the typewriter font and the italic serif font for your "the designer" on the first page. I would suggest trying to pare it down to two fonts. It's been a while since I've used Wix, but if you can, try using different font weights for the main font for variety and then maybe one accent font.

The fact that you repeat your name and Lighting Designer/stage manager on the first page bugs me. Maybe you could replace the second lighting designer/stage manager with a headshot?

On the unrealized designs page, I would try leaving "designs" where it is on the realized designs place, and just replacing "realized" and seeing how that works.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Footer (Oct 13, 2010)

Does not work on Chrome....


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Oct 13, 2010)

Footer said:


> Does not work on Chrome....


 
Works fine for me on Chrome.

I would suggest rewriting your bio. Make it a narrative not just a list in sentence form.


----------



## ColbyAtTroy (Oct 14, 2010)

On your Resume page, you have misspelled "references". Plus everything else that was said from the rest of the crew here. Hope you do well!


----------



## Hermineko (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! I will change those things. I'm working on a head-shot, so that is a great place to put it! - Yeah the fonts had been bothering me as well. And the bio - . 
Also - the wix.com things will be removed when I start applying for jobs/grad school - I can understand why it's annoying (I think it is as well- and unprofessional).

Thanks for all the feed back!


briancon7 said:


> As a whole I really liked it. I think that the lobby hero was out of place with the rest of the design pictures though.



Do you think it would make more sense when I get the production photos in there? (as this is a show in progress?)

I've made some slight changes - If anyone wants to comment! (also - changed some things on my resume - due to a friends comments)

http://wix.com/hermineko/kbanton-portfolio


----------



## metti (Oct 17, 2010)

On Chrome on the Mac, it is just all black with the Wix logo at the bottom. Make this no longer be the case since many in our industry are Mac users and more and more people are Chrome users.


----------



## miriam (Oct 24, 2010)

Is this website just for grad school, or also for potential employers? It makes a difference because schools want to know different things than employers do. Give people the info they need to make a decision.

I'm not sure how it works with theater grad schools. What do they want to know, what are they looking for? Are they trying to have a well-rounded theater group with complementary skills? Are they looking for people who understand all the mountains they will have to climb to get to the top and are willing to work that hard for that long? Are they looking for a solid general foundation or more in-depth understanding in more precise areas? Whatever info they want to know, let them know how you have that or are that (if you do). 

Employers don't necessarily want to know those things. Employers may want to know how you work as a member of the design team- collaborating with confidence and taking instruction just as well. Or if you can work with a deadline and a limited equipment list. And how you manage both peers and subordinates. Plus whatever else they need to know.

The front page could say a lot more about you as a person, as a designer. What exactly you say depends on who exactly is reading this website.

Good luck!


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 25, 2010)

metti said:


> On Chrome on the Mac, it is just all black with the Wix logo at the bottom. Make this no longer be the case since many in our industry are Mac users and more and more people are Chrome users.


 
Just as many people in this industry are Windows users. Just as many use Firefox, IE, and Safari.

Don't tune your website for one browser or one OS. Make sure to test it on several if not all the major browsers, and several different screen resolutions. so you can be assured that no matter what the reviewer is viewing it on it still looks good.


----------



## metti (Oct 25, 2010)

Grog12 said:


> Just as many people in this industry are Windows users. Just as many use Firefox, IE, and Safari.
> 
> Don't tune your website for one browser or one OS. Make sure to test it on several if not all the major browsers, and several different screen resolutions. so you can be assured that no matter what the reviewer is viewing it on it still looks good.


 
Just to clarify, I was NOT arguing that you make this work for Mac Safari at the expense of compatibility with other browsers. My point was that it needs to work 100% with every browser on both OSs.


----------

